# Keller @ Large: Where Has Gov. Deval Patrick Been?



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He is just like his buddy Obama!!!!!!

BOSTON (CBS) - A lot of people are wondering where Gov. Patrick has been in recent weeks.

Sandra from Framingham Declared her Curiosity, writing:
_*"I have not seen or heard Deval Patrick in the wake of the impending hurricane. Isn't this odd?"
*_
The last time the governor was seen at the Statehouse was at a press conference Aug. 4. He left the next day for a week-long vacation in Bermuda, followed by a long weekend in Maine.

Since returning to the state 10 days ago, he has been working from his vacation home in the Berkshires, according to his spokesman, who told WBZ-TV:

Keller @ Large: Where Has Gov. Deval Patrick Been? « CBS Boston


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

What? Isn't he playing a round of golf with his buddy on the vineyard?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I would be annoyed by his extended leisure time, but I honestly didn't notice he was gone. It's not that I'm not observant, if my mailman takes a day off I notice a difference. If he tells us he's taking 2-3 weeks, I'm counting the days until my mail isn't screwed up anymore. So, I don't think it's me not paying attention to things. It must be that one is a good guy who does his job well and the other is a schlub who is completely incapable of being useful.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Maybe instead of fluffing up the rainy day fund, he should restaff local law enforcement... Ya know, for places like Lawrence that have riots on the weekend. Can't wait to see what happens this Saturday night!

A couple of RTT's would be nice too...


----------

